# Stretching



## Cthulhu (Nov 2, 2001)

What do you think is the most beneficial way of stretching, providing the most benefit with least risk of injury?

I think it's best to first warm the legs up, either by doing low- to mid-level kicks, running in place, jumping jacks, or some other sort of exercise to get blood flowing in them.  Then do solo stretching for a bit, followed by partner stretching if possible.  Then continue with the rest of the class.

One style if stretching that I think is rather effective is called PNF stretching, which stands for proprioceptive neuromuscular facilitation.  This is basically a combination of passive and active stretches.  For example:

The Hold-Relax Stretch
Assume a passive stretching position for about 20 seconds then relax for about 5 seconds.  Then, isometrically contract the muscle being stretched for 7-15 seconds (for example: if you're doing a hamstring stretch on the floor, imagine pushing your heel through the floor with your hamstring).  Let the muscle relax for 2-3 seconds and follow it up with another passive stretch for 10-15 seconds.  You should be able to go further than the first passive stretch.  Relax the muscle for about 20 seconds and follow up with another PNF stretch.

I don't do these stretches on a regular basis, but when I do them, they really feel like they work very well.

Cthulhu


----------



## meni (Jan 28, 2002)

can you help me to find the right book/web  site for streachig?

thank you


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 9, 2002)

I find Yoga stretches to be a great pre-training warm-up. There are plenty of books out there on Yoga stretching exercises and routines.  _(_)_   Tune


----------



## Ty K. Doe (Mar 25, 2002)

I found a real good site for stretching techinques.  I can't remember the web address, but I'll do my best to find it and post it here.


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 26, 2002)

Ty I would very much appreciate it if you did post that site on stretching!


----------



## Ty K. Doe (Mar 27, 2002)

Whew!  I finally found it again.  Here's that web site:

http://web.mit.edu/tkd/html/stretching_toc.html

It's a lengthy one, but I hope you enjoy it.

It doesn't go into great detail about specific stretches but it has a lot of good information on techniques, including PNF.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 27, 2002)

Also, click on the 'Library' button in the upper right hand corner of the board.

Cthulhu


----------



## Ty K. Doe (Mar 27, 2002)

Well looky there!  I can't believe I did all that searching and it was right here all this time.  Anyway, hope it's what your looking for.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Mar 27, 2002)

I've heard a lot of good things about a book etitled SCIENTIFIC STRETCHING, by Tom Kurz, so I borrowed it from the library.  I am pretty flexible, but I've never been able to achieve the side split.  To realize one's full stretching potential, he suggests that a martial arts workout go like this:

1) Joint rotations

2) Cardiovascular

3) *Dynamic Stretches

4) Your martial arts workout

5) *Isometric Stretches

6) *Relaxed Stretches

7) Skip rope/March in place

I just started following this routine so let's see what happens.

*Refer to the site or book for Tom Kurz's definition of these types of stretches.  The sites address is http://www.stadion.com/

I hope this helps.

All the best,

Tyrone Turner
"Zujituska"


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ty K. Doe _
> 
> *Well looky there!  I can't believe I did all that searching and it was right here all this time.  Anyway, hope it's what your looking for. *



     Ty,  thanks so much for that post.  That site is absolutely fascinating!  Everything you could possibly want to know about muscle function is in there.  It is well worth a look by any M A junkie.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Mar 27, 2002)

No problem TuneTigress.  I glad that you found the site useful.

Happy training,


----------



## DJDragon (Apr 17, 2002)

Always important to warm up the body before strectching.  Try jogging for about 2min, until you break a light sweat.  Then go into your stretching routine.  I usually stretch my legs first as well.  I hold each stretch for around 20-30seconds.  Don't be afraid to stretch for 20-30mins.  After this, you feel great and really loose.

After that, I'll go into some kicks.  Roundhouses, low, mid, high.  Then spinning kicks. Etc.


----------



## theneuhauser (Apr 18, 2002)

it seems that one of the most common mistakes that people make is to overstretch before a workout, whether it be for martial arts, sports, excercise. This can actually lead to injury. general warm up with static, followed by dynamic movements that mimic your actual excercise is a good way to start, then finishing with passive or isometric stretching has increased my own flexibility and resiliency to hard training.
i like kurz for a stretching authority, he keeps it simple and effective.


----------

